# Are Aliens Compatible With The Gospel?



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Weird question, I know. But, it merits an answer least. Is it possible that God made life on other planets? Some people see that as a total sacrilege, while others say that it's possible. Discuss.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cymro (May 8, 2016)

The only aliens are sinners without grace, so the 
Apostle wrote,"And you who were sometimes alienated and enemies in your mind by wicked works."


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Cymro said:


> The only aliens are sinners without grace, so the
> Apostle wrote,"And you who were sometimes alienated and enemies in your mind by wicked works."


I'm not talking about that type of alien though. I mean extra terrestrial beings who live on other planets. Are they compatible with the Bible?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Cymro said:
> 
> 
> > The only aliens are sinners without grace, so the
> ...


What kind of aliens? Plants, animals, intelligent animals, people made in God's image?

There is no indication in Scripture of God making life elsewhere. Man is created as God's vicegerent over the natural world, so for centuries before space travel he cannot cultivate and exercise dominion over life on other planets. If there was any life elsewhere- which seems highly unlikely biblically-speaking -we would not expect it to be of a high form like Man. 

More likely - if God permits Man to explore the stars and planets - all life will have its beginning on earth. taken there by Man.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Peairtach said:


> Reformed Thug Life said:
> 
> 
> > Cymro said:
> ...


Intelligent beings as smart as humans. It seems unlikely to me, but I am hesitant to say that it is unbiblical. We are supposed to have dominion over the earth, but the bible doesnt really say about the rest of creation. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2016)

The Bible indicates that the whole of the creation is for the sake of Man and for him to glorify God by. I think the search for extra-terrestrial life is a waste of time, and if biblical considerations were taken into account, it would lose a lot of impetus. 

I think some of it is motivated by a felt need in those who don't know God, for fellowship. Some of it may be motivated by a belief that if life is found on other planets Man may find out how life started, or it will prove that life can start easily without God. Alternatively, some seem to believe that life evolves from non-living matter so easily (why do they think this unless they believe there own Darwinist propaganda?) that life should be found all over the Universe.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Peairtach said:


> The Bible indicates that the whole of the creation is for the sake of Man and for him to glorify God by. I think the search for extra-terrestrial life is a waste of time, and if biblical considerations were taken into account, it would lose a lot of impetus.
> 
> I think some of it is motivated by a felt need in those who don't know God, for fellowship. Some of it may be motivated by a belief that if life is found on other planets Man may find out how life started, or it will prove that life can start easily without God. Alternatively, some seem to believe that life evolves from non-living matter so easily (why do they think this unless they believe there own Darwinist propaganda?) that life should be found all over the Universe.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk



I wholeheartedly agree, but why is being alone in the universe seen as the "biblical" stance? The bible does not really forbid the existence of aliens. Are we assuming that the text says something that it doesn't say just so that we can be opposed to atheism?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 8, 2016)

Why is not being alone not a Biblical position?

If there is but one redeemer, exactly what exists on other planets that is in need of no redeemer?

Given the account of the fall, the entire created universe is tainted by original sin. 

If there are aliens, they could not be redeemed, or possess souls as we understand the term from Scripture. 

So, for me, the only conclusion is that any _aliens_ on other planets, if they existed, would be malevolent beings, that is demons. 

Arguing from the position that the universe seems to be a whole lot of wasted space, ignores the centricity of the earth in creation (Genesis 1:14 and forward), or the Psalmist's declaration that the universe is the means by which God declares His glorious infinitude (Psalm 19).


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible indicates that the whole of the creation is for the sake of Man and for him to glorify God by. I think the search for extra-terrestrial life is a waste of time, and if biblical considerations were taken into account, it would lose a lot of impetus.
> ...


I don't know if it's seen that way. Maybe by some Christians. Unless and until some life is found it's not a big issue. The Gospel is not for this alien life if it exists anymore than It's for Martian rocks.

If some slime is found on a planet it doesn't mean much for the faitth or even if clever animals were found. God would have made life there without telling us about iti. It seems unlikely but not impossible.

Life is a special creation of God and there is no indication in Genesis or elsewhere that He made any elsewhere. It just says "He made the stars also" I.e. stars and planets, without saying that He made life in association with them.It would seem like a significant omission.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Why is not being alone not a Biblical position?
> 
> If there is but one redeemer, exactly what exists on other planets that is in need of no redeemer?
> 
> ...


I do think a belief that we are alone is biblical. My point is that the bible simply does not say.

Regarding your comment on there being one redeemer. God is not obligated to save anyone, regardless of whether or not they have a soul. Why should God save that rebellious race of aliens? They are scum!

If God is infinite and creative, then why can't some of that creativity be expressed in creating life?

To make a quick application, God is not obligated to save you. If he wanted, He could have sent everyone on the planet to hell and His justice would not be tainted one bit. We are scum and do not deserve a redeemer. God was never obligated to save you.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cymro (May 8, 2016)

Andrew, I think my answer indicated that I am aware what aliens you were concerned about, and by inference, my unbelief in a compatible form of life to humans. God said,"let us make man in our image,after our likeness." If aliens were created on the same level as man, then the same terms would have to have government over them, and the same Saviour provided, for fall they must, as the fall is part of the purposes of God to the praise of His glory. And even if they did not fall, the Adamic rebellion brought all creation into a state of enmity with God. For if there is to be a literal new heavens and and new earth as many believe (though I would not be a party),then the heavens and their planets are part of that reclamation. But the important thing is to concentrate on man's alien-ation, and use your calling to earnestly study the Divine remedy that can make him a friend of God. Every blessing upon your studies.


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Cymro said:


> Andrew, I think my answer indicated that I am aware what aliens you were concerned about, and by inference, my unbelief in a compatible form of life to humans. God said,"let us make man in our image,after our likeness." If aliens were created on the same level as man, then the same terms would have to have government over them, and the same Saviour provided, for fall they must, as the fall is part of the purposes of God to the praise of His glory. And even if they did not fall, the Adamic rebellion brought all creation into a state of enmity with God. For if there is to be a literal new heavens and and new earth as many believe (though I would not be a party),then the heavens and their planets are part of that reclamation. But the important thing is to concentrate on man's alien-ation, and use your calling to earnestly study the Divine remedy that can make him a friend of God. Every blessing upon your studies.


Just because aliens fall does not mean God is obligated to save them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Cymro said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, I think my answer indicated that I am aware what aliens you were concerned about, and by inference, my unbelief in a compatible form of life to humans. God said,"let us make man in our image,after our likeness." If aliens were created on the same level as man, then the same terms would have to have government over them, and the same Saviour provided, for fall they must, as the fall is part of the purposes of God to the praise of His glory. And even if they did not fall, the Adamic rebellion brought all creation into a state of enmity with God. For if there is to be a literal new heavens and and new earth as many believe (though I would not be a party),then the heavens and their planets are part of that reclamation. But the important thing is to concentrate on man's alien-ation, and use your calling to earnestly study the Divine remedy that can make him a friend of God. Every blessing upon your studies.
> ...



First of all, if the aliens were not made in God's image or likeness, they could not fall, and if they were not of the line of Adam they did not fall, and they could not be redeemed by Christ, anyway, unless they were human beings of the race of Adam.

If they are vegetables or animals they may have been affected by the curse on the natural world for Man's sake, but we are well into vain and possibly silly speculation.

It's difficult to see how these aliens, whether vegetable, animal or humanoid, are "under Man's feet" in any meaningful sense:


> Thou madest him to have dominion over the works of thy hands;
> thou hast put all things under his feet:
> all sheep and oxen, yea, and the beasts of the field;
> the fowl of the air, and the fish of the sea, (Ps 8:6-8)
> and whatsoever passeth through the paths of the seas.


----------



## Tom Hart (May 8, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> If God is infinite and creative, then why can't some of that creativity be expressed in creating life?



If we were to hold such a thought, then would we not naturally have to conclude that God has from all eternity created infinite planets, stars, galaxies and universes? The reason I do not believe that is because nowhere in Scripture is that even remotely suggested.

Yes, the Bible does not say. But for God fail to mention extra-terrestrials, etc. would be a significant omission. As others have ably pointed out, the Scriptures, right from the first chapter of Genesis, set this sphere as the theatre of God's work.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 8, 2016)

Creationist Gary Bates has written on this. You might be interested in some of his lectures https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=alien+gary+bates


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 8, 2016)

Thanks to all the replies that I have gotten from this post. I have asked around and many people give answers that cause more theological problems than they are worth.

This helped me to understand: 
1. We technically can't definitively say if aliens exist or not.
2. The bible heavily alludes to aliens not existing.
3. WHY aliens probably do not exist.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (May 8, 2016)

I believe that mankind's fascination with aliens may be due to the real existence of fallen angels who have often visited mankind. Most of the ancient aliens accounts from Sumeria are very similar to Jewish extra-canonical accounts of the fallen angels visiting man and teaching them in their rebellion against God.


----------



## earl40 (May 8, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> I believe that mankind's fascination with aliens may be due to the real existence of fallen angels who have often visited mankind. Most of the ancient aliens accounts from Sumeria are very similar to Jewish extra-canonical accounts of the fallen angels visiting man and teaching them in their rebellion against God.



Really? This appears to me to be a fascination that in my mind appears to be pure fiction in the line of thinking of fallen angels (sons of God) visiting the daughters of men in Gen 6.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 8, 2016)

Hello Andrew,

I will post under my remarks a couple of brief articles by Ken Ham of Answers in Genesis on ETs.

First, some thoughts of my own: When this age ends, God judges the wicked of this world, by fire will dissolve and then renew the physical universe, and calls His elect saints to Himself to partake of the wedding feast / marriage supper of the Lamb on the new earth:
*Isaiah 34:4* And all the host of heaven [referring here to the physical galaxies, likewise in 2 Peter 3] shall be dissolved, and the heavens shall be rolled together as a scroll: and all their host shall fall down, as the leaf falleth off from the vine, and as a falling fig from the fig tree.

*2 Peter 3:10-13* But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.

Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness,

Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat?

Nevertheless we, according to his promise, look for new heavens and a new earth, wherein dwelleth righteousness.​
Now if there are alleged sentient beings out there besides the holy angels, they would perish with the universe. Men are given to dwell on the renewed earth where God Himself has made His dwelling with humankind (Revelation 21:2, 3). Other life forms in the universe could not survive.

The Scripture does talk of the hosts of heaven, i.e., its armies and servants of God, or, with the other meaning, its star systems, which may be dissolved or purified in the final conflagration Isaiah 34:4 and 2 Peter 3:10-13 speak of (does this mean that the universe shall be renewed? It appears so, seeing the entire creation has become corrupted – Romans 8:19 ff.). We do have some vision of the _holy_ extra-terrestrial inhabitants:

*1 Kings 22:19* And he said, Hear thou therefore the word of the LORD: I saw the LORD sitting on his throne, and *all the host of heaven* standing by him on his right hand and on his left.

*Nehemiah 9:6* Thou, even thou, art LORD alone; thou hast made heaven, the heaven of heavens, with all their host, the earth, and all things that are therein, the seas, and all that is therein, and thou preservest them all; *and the host of heaven worshippeth thee*.​
Are you aware of the messages that the world's communications with ETs contain (in the various accounts)? They are _*all*_ standard New Age stuff. They are antichrist messages. In short, they are demonic, and those who have given them will be in the place prepared for the devil and his angels.

There is really no place in the Biblical data for sentient beings other than the holy and the unholy angels, and humankind (apart from the various forms of animal life on what will be the new earth). According to the Biblical account all that exists in the universe will be burned up, save those sent to the Lake of Fire, and those elect angels and elect humans who dwell with God.

This is a good _scientific_ treatment of the topic of life on other planets: http://www.discovery.org/multimedia/video/2014/06/the-privileged-planet/
_______

From Answers in Genesis:
​https://answersingenesis.org/astronomy/alien-life/are-ets-ufos-real/

https://answersingenesis.org/astronomy/alien-life/god-and-the-extraterrestrials/


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 8, 2016)

Lol, it sounds funny, but my friend and I saw a UFO up close about 13 years ago. We still can't explain it to this day, but it was very strange. A big round ship, with lit up windows along the side of it. I wasn't a Christian then, so it could have been demonic. But it sure was mind boggling and I was quite scared. It was in my neighborhood and I remember looking out my window that night to see if there were aliens in my yard. 

I don't really see extraterrestrials fitting into the Scriptures, so I try to figure out another way to justify what we saw. It's the same with ghosts. I have friends who have had very strange experiences with ghostly encounters. The only way I can justify these things is to believe they are demonic. Maybe demons are being creative to lead us astray from the truth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toasty (May 8, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Weird question, I know. But, it merits an answer least. Is it possible that God made life on other planets? Some people see that as a total sacrilege, while others say that it's possible. Discuss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



God has the power to create life on other planets. 

The Bible is silent on the issue of intelligent life on other planets.


----------



## earl40 (May 9, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Lol, it sounds funny, but my friend and I saw a UFO up close about 13 years ago. We still can't explain it to this day, but it was very strange. A big round ship, with lit up windows along the side of it. I wasn't a Christian then, so it could have been demonic. But it sure was mind boggling and I was quite scared. It was in my neighborhood and I remember looking out my window that night to see if there were aliens in my yard.
> 
> I don't really see extraterrestrials fitting into the Scriptures, so I try to figure out another way to justify what we saw. It's the same with ghosts. I have friends who have had very strange experiences with ghostly encounters. The only way I can justify these things is to believe they are demonic. Maybe demons *are being creative* to lead us astray from the truth?



Creative in what sense? Do they somehow manifest themselves and build spaceships? Or do they create spaceships out of nothing like God? If you wish to see the work of satan just look around at all the sin that is around us manifested by human beings.

So far as explain what you saw 13 years ago I assure you they were no fallen angles within that "spaceship" you saw.


----------



## zsmcd (May 9, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Weird question, I know. But, it merits an answer least. Is it possible that God made life on other planets? Some people see that as a total sacrilege, while others say that it's possible. Discuss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I am not entirely sure on how "biblical" they might be, but CS Lewis' _Space Trilogy_ might be of interest to you. Great fun reads.


----------



## johnny (May 9, 2016)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Creationist Gary Bates has written on this. You might be interested in some of his lectures https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=alien+gary+bates



I also recommend Gary's book "alien intrusion" 
I have experienced a "full" sleep paralysis episode (with entities) and its no "walk in the park",,,

I really like what Jerusalem Blade has posted. everything that we see will be tried by fire.

I saw sixty minutes last night, and did you know that there is only one southern male white Rhino left in the world, and he is old and has arthritis and hobbles around and is unable to perform his manly duties with the three remaining females. So as a species they are technically already extinct. This is heartbreaking, and yet if our God should will it, then this species may one day live again. 

Please forgive me for going a little off topic.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 9, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Ryan&Amber2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, it sounds funny, but my friend and I saw a UFO up close about 13 years ago. We still can't explain it to this day, but it was very strange. A big round ship, with lit up windows along the side of it. I wasn't a Christian then, so it could have been demonic. But it sure was mind boggling and I was quite scared. It was in my neighborhood and I remember looking out my window that night to see if there were aliens in my yard.
> ...



I'm thinking in the same way people see apparitions of their lost grandparents, or the ghost of the lost Gettysburg soldier wandering around the battle field. We surely wouldn't think human souls are lingering around this world, so these sightings must be explained somehow. Is it possible that demons can stage or fabricate things that will cause our minds to hallucinate or believe something that is not real? I don't know how else I could explain a giant round disk with windows all over the side of it hovering in front of us. Unless of course we say the government has technology we do not know about. 

But there are plenty of people who actually say they have been abducted by aliens. So either aliens do exist, these experiences are demonically related, or these people are severely mentally ill.


----------



## Afterthought (May 9, 2016)

The way I see alien encounters, we can only explain phenomena according to the categories of explanation that we have in our understanding. If something goes beyond those categories, in an attempt to understand, we will try to find the best match. In doing so, the experience itself and our memory of the experience becomes warped to fit the best match category, so that it might not be possible to explain it in terms of later categories that the understanding gains. The human mind can do strange things sometimes; I am not sure that we need to appeal to devilish activity, especially since such activity in the Scriptures seems more targeted towards men being caught in sin and temptation, i.e., moral rather than "experiential" categories (Ephesians 6).


----------



## MW (May 9, 2016)

Afterthought said:


> We can only explain phenomena according to the categories of explanation that we have in our understanding. If something goes beyond those categories, in an attempt to understand, we will try to find the best match. In doing so, our memory of the experience becomes warped, so that it might not be possible to explain it in terms of later categories that the understanding builds. The human mind can do strange things sometimes; I am not sure that we need to appeal to devilish activity, especially since such activity in the Scriptures seems more targeted in men being caught in sin and temptation, i.e., moral rather than "experiential" categories (Ephesians 6).



Excellent comment!

The fact the experience is unusual means the mind tends to think outside the box to make sense of it, and once outside it is open to all kinds of untested impressions.


----------



## bookslover (May 10, 2016)

The Scottish minister and theologian, John Dick (1764-1833), wrote somewhere in his 2-volume systematic theology that it's possible that life exists elsewhere in the universe. Because all the universe was created by and belongs to God, such aliens are subject to Him, as we are. Dick wasn't dogmatic about it, but held it as a possibility.


----------



## earl40 (May 10, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Is it possible that demons can stage or fabricate things that will cause our minds to hallucinate or believe something that is not real? I don't know how else I could explain a giant round disk with windows all over the side of it hovering in front of us. Unless of course we say the government has technology we do not know about.



Personally I would go with the government or a company having technology you did not know about instead of some demon manipulating your senses. Now of course I hope you were not high on some drug when you think you saw the giant round disk. I know I have been there and done that and am not proud of being in such a state. 



Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> But there are plenty of people who actually say they have been abducted by aliens. So either aliens do exist, these experiences are demonically related, or these people are severely mentally ill.



The only deception was created by the mind of those who believe such In my most humble opinion. Of course satan could be blamed by his part in the fall and I am pretty certain I would not go beyond that because to suggest satan can implant thoughts directly into ones mind is simply unbiblical and superstitious. I say this knowing most Christians have a direct opposite view I hold.

I have seen things when I was younger I could not explain then but as I grew older I realized most times they were from a brain that was less mature than now.


----------



## zsmcd (May 10, 2016)

This discussion makes me wonder what the early church and even medieval church believed concerning people groups in new lands. Was there any doubt in their minds as to whether or not their could be new lands and if so whether or not other people made in God's image dwelt there? Could this have contributed to ideas of racism? I am not comparing potential (or non potential) life forms on other planets to Native Americans but it is interesting to consider.


----------



## Reformed Fox (May 10, 2016)

Not to get off topic, but that was a real discussion after the first Spanish voyages returned from the New World. There was serious debate over how to treat the native peoples. There was no expectation of discovering new lands or people and those that were found certainly seemed to have souls. Of course, modern academia chalks this up to Christians being superstitious racists, and in fact the Spanish very quickly determined that there were humans living in the Americas, but the discussion was likely similar.


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 10, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> Is it possible that God made life on other planets?



No!


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 10, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Ryan&Amber2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible that demons can stage or fabricate things that will cause our minds to hallucinate or believe something that is not real? I don't know how else I could explain a giant round disk with windows all over the side of it hovering in front of us. Unless of course we say the government has technology we do not know about.
> ...



That's what I love about the Puritan Board: I get to see things from different perspectives from very intelligible people. Thanks!


----------



## Matthew1344 (May 11, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Why is not being alone not a Biblical position?
> 
> If there is but one redeemer, exactly what exists on other planets that is in need of no redeemer?
> 
> ...


----------



## earl40 (May 11, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Why is not being alone not a Biblical position?
> 
> If there is but one redeemer, exactly what exists on other planets that is in need of no redeemer?
> 
> ...



Of course I would understand the "if" above as not being a real consideration in your post.  Though if that "if" were possible the mindset they would be seen by men is untenable in that "demons" or fallen angels are invisible to the eyes of men.


----------



## Zork (May 11, 2016)

My opinion.
Aliens are there to distract people from God.
Keep them busy with other things then they wont have time for God.
The more questions that can be created the more disbelief is planted.
The more people look at the heavens for "aliens" the less they see Gods glory in the heavens(stars/planets/galaxies). The Word speaks about the heavens being created to show us the awesome creation of God. 
If God made aliens we would know about it. He gave us the whole story of creation in Genesis. Why would He exclude that?


----------



## jw (May 11, 2016)

Only on the "Puritan" Board.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 11, 2016)

I suspect the "only" but agree with the sentiment. There are plenty of worthwhile threads going on. I personally would like to see more input on the two evils thread in politics. That could be very profitable and actually practical at the moment. 


Joshua said:


> Only on the "Puritan" Board.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 11, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I suspect the "only" but agree with the sentiment. There are plenty of worthwhile threads going on. I personally would like to see more input on the two evils thread in politics. That could be very profitable and actually practical at the moment.
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> ...



I looked for the two evils thread but can't find it (on my phone using tapatalk). Could you provide a link?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 11, 2016)

To join and see the politics forum, see the link in my signature.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 12, 2016)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden (May 12, 2016)

PB is GREAT for exploring all kinds of aspects of unexamined notions. There is much collective wisdom here!

My two cents? Be careful that your inquiry into topics such as this one does not lead you into the realm of the aluminium hat crowd. There is MUCH about our faith and the challenges of Christian living in this secular society that bear deeper study. in my opinion, space aliens is not one of them.

Dr. Ray Bohlin of the Probe Apologetics fame, does a decent job dealing with your question with a keen eye for both the scientific and Christian aspects of the question: https://www.probe.org/are-we-alone-in-the-universe-2/


----------



## Edward (May 12, 2016)

DMcFadden said:


> the aluminium hat crowd



Just remember - shiny side OUT. 

Should this thread be in Politics and Government? Hillary has made UFOs (or as she calls them UAPs) a key part of her campaign. http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/11/us/politics/hillary-clinton-aliens.html


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 18, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Why is not being alone not a Biblical position?
> ...


I dont see why being a malevolent being neccesitates that they are demons. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (May 19, 2016)

Edward said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > the aluminium hat crowd
> ...



That's funny,,,

And if Hillary ever opens up that box lets hope there's nothing inside it.

Introducing government papers documenting alien lifeforms (whether real or imagined) 
could cause a world wide panic, far worse than anything Mr Trump could ever dream up.

Postscript: I absolutely do not believe in Aliens, It would have to be a demonic or government deception.


----------



## Peairtach (May 20, 2016)

Hillary and Trump may eventually prove to be lizards, along with Obama and our own Prime Minister. As far as I'm aware they're the seed of the Serpent, anyway.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackF (May 20, 2016)

The bible is silent on ET. 

I'm fairly confident of basic life of some sort elsewhere in the solar system maybe on Mars, Europa, Titan or other moon in the system.

Intelligent life elsewhere is possible but the huge distances between systems make detection extremely difficult.

Vic or other scientifically trained minds could give a more informed answer but here goes. Our man made EMF footprint is only 100 light years out. A powerful enough alien telescope could produce spectroscopy to detect our industrialization in our atmosphere 200ish ly out. Incidentally that will likely be our best bet in seeing alien activity elsewhere. Exoplanet research is just beginning. Who would have thought even thirty years ago?



Even with an old universe scheme, I've never seen anything that answers the Fermi paradox. Where are the aliens? Just one exploring, space faring species should have already pulled it off. Even allowing for a fifty year respite between "jumps" between systems, whether with generational starships or self-replicating van Neumann machines the galaxy should have been colonized by now. This is assuming a travel speed average of .01C and two launches for every landing. I think the math is right. ��


----------

